# hpsetup problems



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello guys 

I have a network setup within the network i have some HP laptops connected through wirless to the V-sat system.
I am getting some strange things on the network.when i open my wirless network connection i see that hpsetup wirless connection intrupting the network,since they are closer to my computer so my computer tries to connect to hpsetup as a result i lose my connection form the acess point and i am no more able to get internet.

I think i need to go and check those HP computers and change some of the sittings that tries to transmit signal from but i dont know what are dose options 

I realy appreciat if some one can help me and gave me some information how to get rid of this problem.

looking for help 

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could always disable the wireless link on the laptops. I suspect from the description, they're running in Ad-Hoc mode and trying to connect to another computer. Please do this on one of the laptops:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi

But they have to be connected to the internet via wirless dont u think if i disable that thing they will be no more able to connect to the internet through wirless ?

Looking for your replay 

Ho befor i forget thanks for the replay for my last message


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi 
On this regard i want to add some thing else which is related to my wirless network.
I have about 5 or 6 computer connected to the intenet through wirless acces point but my problem is that most of the time automaticlay they get disconnect from wirless.and every time the users have to reconnect to the wirless switch.Before we were used to have SMC wirless but today I changed it to Dlink but still I have the same problem.and in the wirless list of my network connection i get that hpsetup thing what i think that is causing this problem Any idea how to get it solved.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

On one of the offending laptops, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Deat

i got the IP sittings form one of the HP computer and i will upload one more as soon as i get the other one.

I realy appreciate your help,here are the sittings

My wirless connection gets connected and disconnected every few minutes.I think that is because of hpsetup but not sure if you have any idea plz share it with me

thank you

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Brigido C. Solo>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : finance-589dd46
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-79-58-78-73
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.144
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::212:79ff:fe58:7873%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.192.128.60
145.253.2.19
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 08, 2007 10:08:45 س
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 15, 2007 10:08:45 س

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-D8-8E-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.190
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20e:35ff:fed8:8ee8%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.192.128.60
145.253.2.19
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 08, 2007 10:04:15 س
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 15, 2007 10:04:15 س

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-BE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.190%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-90
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.144%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Brigido C. Solo


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello

Here i have got IP sittings from one more HP laptop computer.It may help you to find a slotion for My problem

Looking for your Replay

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Harry
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethern
et
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-08-36-FF-E7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.180
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.192.128.60
145.253.2.19
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 January 2007 07:04:29
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 January 2007 07:04:29

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-0A-81-4C

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The first machine appears to have a wired and wireless connection, is that correct? If so, it should be running on the wired connection unless you've tinkered with the routing tables.

You also mention HPSETUP, is that the wireless client? If you have Windows Zero Configuration and a 3rd party client both running, you'll experience lots of disconnections. You might also want to try to use WZC and shutdown the HP client.


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

hello 
Yah you are right I turned off the wireless from the first computer.
the HPSETUP which appears on the wireless network connection yah that comes form one or some of the HP laptops that i have in wireless network.
and i belive the disconnection which happens in the network that is because of this hpsetup that pop ups from the HP laptops.

is there any way to solve this problem,may be by disabling some thing on the HP loptops but honstly i dont know from where.

I did marked in the client computers wireless network properties+network wireless + advance the option which says Access point ( infrastructure) network only.

But i am not sure if it solve the problem.
I will be really happy if u can guide me with some details.

Many Thanks for the help


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Ha 
some thing else in some of the computer the Blue thoot is enabled also cant if be that apears on the wireless connection list as HPSETUP ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try using WZC and disabling the HP client?

Bluetooth shouldn't be a factor here.


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

If you dont mind can u tell me what is WZC and how to do it .
do u mean to disable the HP wireless connection?
If so then they will not be able to use internet through wirless. if that is some other some kind of sitting please send me with some more details how to disable it,since i am not very very good with HPs

Thanks for the quick replay wish u good time Dear


----------



## jamsheed (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello dear
If you get some time plz guide me on your replay email how to get My wireless problem solved

Thank You


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WZC is the Windows XP-SP2 wireless client. It can be used instead of the HP client, and may work better, it's hard to know without testing it.

Here's a page on configuration of the WZC client. http://www.microsoft.com/technet/community/columns/cableguy/cg1102.mspx


----------

